# Weather



## Cat1964 (May 4, 2013)

Is it really too much to ask for nice weather. Here in western Scotland it seems that we have one nice day and pay for it with 2 or 3 days of rain. I just watched the weather on ITV and apparently the weather has to be glorious tomorrow and Monday...apart from Western Scotland. If I win the lottery I'm moving!!!!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Oh please take our weather I hate the heat 22 on Monday apparently here


----------



## Cat1964 (May 4, 2013)

Steff said:


> Oh please take our weather I hate the heat 22 on Monday apparently here



Oh I would indeed...it's to be about 10 degrees here...whoopee!!!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Oh I would indeed...it's to be about 10 degrees here...whoopee!!!



Ill pay the train fare, Edinburgh Waverley any good ?


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Ill pay the train fare, Edinburgh Waverley any good ?



It'll do Steff....lol


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> It'll do Steff....lol



Lol I'm on it x


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2013)

It's just as bad over here on the East Coast, howling gales and downpours. Though the sun is out at the moment, I don't doubt it will be raining again within twenty minutes.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> It's just as bad over here on the East Coast, howling gales and downpours. Though the sun is out at the moment, I don't doubt it will be raining again within twenty minutes.



My geography is rubbish I though Inverness was west.  it's bright today in Glasgow but clouds over now and again. Also very blustery so at least I might get my washing dry.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2013)

If you look at a map, it's physically sort of in the middle, but sits on the East Coast at the innermost point of the Moray Firth. We've always been a bit confused about whether we are West or East. Emotionally and language-wise, it's definitely West though. Teuchters all, so we are.


----------



## muddlethru (May 5, 2013)

On holiday in Cornwall at the Lizard. Fog horns going this morning then it cleared but now back to misty out at sea and very cloudy. It would feel warmer if it wasn't for chily wind. Cat I was born in Whiteinch spent many happy hours in the park there but lots all gone now.Bandstand,my old school, and the tenament I was born in in Medwyn St. Lang may yer lum reek.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> If you look at a map, it's physically sort of in the middle, but sits on the East Coast at the innermost point of the Moray Firth. We've always been a bit confused about whether we are West or East. Emotionally and language-wise, it's definitely West though. Teuchters all, so we are.



It's a bit like living here in Southampton for that - it often gets included in the South East, but actually it's almost exactly in the middle of the South!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> On holiday in Cornwall at the Lizard. Fog horns going this morning then it cleared but now back to misty out at sea and very cloudy. It would feel warmer if it wasn't for chily wind. Cat I was born in Whiteinch spent many happy hours in the park there but lots all gone now.Bandstand,my old school, and the tenament I was born in in Medwyn St. Lang may yer lum reek.



Wow....small world huh? Victoria Park is lovely to go for a walk or spend h afternoon sitting by the pond on a bench with a good book.  I live on Northinch Street just behind St Paul's Church.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Wow....small world huh? Victoria Park is lovely to go for a walk or spend h afternoon sitting by the pond on a bench with a good book.  I live on Northinch Street just behind St Paul's Church.



You live on North-inch St in White-inch, do you have a chaff-inch in your garden?


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You live on North-inch St in White-inch, do you have a chaff-inch in your garden?



Lol Northerner. I have nothing in my garden. It's north facing so never gets the sun. It's got stone chips, my bird bath and 3 sad looking gnomes!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Lol Northerner. I have nothing in my garden. It's north facing so never gets the sun. It's got stone chips, my bird bath and 3 sad looking gnomes!!!



You need to move to Southinch St!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You need to move to Southinch St!



No Southinch Street, Northerner. South Street is just behind us although there are no houses on South Street. Lots of business premises like garages, bus depot, and up at the top the shipyard that built the destroyer HMS Duncan.


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Lol Northerner. I have nothing in my garden. It's north facing so never gets the sun. It's got stone chips, my bird bath and 3 sad looking gnomes!!!



Wot! Not even a plastic tulip?


----------



## muddlethru (May 5, 2013)

Oh the sun has come out now,think I might go for a walk and drag my OH along plus his sciatica bless him. I went to St Pauls Church.I have an aunt and cousin still up there,all the rest went to Australia or down here in the south where the weather is warmer.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Wot! Not even a plastic tulip?



Nope just the gnomes Alison. I did pot up some mini daffodils last year and they didnt come up till about June and even at that were the most puny things I'd ver seen. Then when they died off the neighbourhood cats used the pots as a step to get into our verandah so would knock them over. Then when the foxes started digging them out, that was enough for me and I just got rid of them


----------



## Cat1964 (May 5, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> Oh the sun has come out now,think I might go for a walk and drag my OH along plus his sciatica bless him. I went to St Pauls Church.I have an aunt and cousin still up there,all the rest went to Australia or down here in the south where the weather is warmer.



I go to St Paul's as well. It's a lovely church.


----------



## muddlethru (May 6, 2013)

It is in deed a small world.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2013)

Chucking it down here when I woke up this morning and still very gloomy - looks like summer is over  Garden needed some water though!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Chucking it down here when I woke up this morning and still very gloomy - looks like summer is over  Garden needed some water though!



We had a lovely day yesterday. Our one and only nice day for ages. It's dry here just now, not very warm and a bit windy. I'm sure the rain will turn up soon enough. As I say, here in Glasgow for every day of sun we get. It is followed by 2 or 3 days of rain!!!


----------



## Copepod (May 8, 2013)

Just back from marshalling on GL3D (Great Lakeland 3 Day) stage trail run, which included all types of weather and activities and associated kit / clothing, from barefeet, short sleeves and zipped off trouser legs in sunny lowland sheep fields to wearing T shirt, 2 fleeces, 1 belay jacket and 1 waterproof jacket, plus trousers, fell running shoes & gaiters when collecting summit checkpoints, and all that, plus waterproof trousers and wellies instead of fell shoes & gaiters when setting up / striking camp / moving nearly 100 x 17kg kit bags etc. Washing self and pots in streams, collecting water upstream of washing spot etc. Excellent food - all veggie, as organiser is veggie / vegan, but also more practical than trying to keep meat cool. 

I was last person to leave event centre in a field beside a farm, after a solo night in a tent, as I preferred to set off fresh in morning thand drive part of way south, then get too tired to continue and have to find a hotel or something. Only sounds were bleating lambs and mother sheep trying to find each other. Had first breakfast of chocolate biscuits, apple and fruit tea at 0530 sunrise, drove away, seeing 2 deer running in woods and 1 eating in rough open ground, then second breakfast of bacon, sausage & black pudding bap and coffee, at 0800 at Tebay services, overlooking duck pond 

Wonderful


----------



## muddlethru (May 8, 2013)

Fog horns last night and this morning. It's tipping it down here at the Lizard,just turned the heating on. Not spoiling holiday as one takes it as it comes. Today is Flora Day in Helston but will give it a miss. Feel for the dancers and organisers though .


----------



## muddlethru (May 8, 2013)

Stopped raining, I can see the sea now.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> Stopped raining, I can see the sea now.



Hurrah!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 9, 2013)

It's a nice morning this morning though I think the rain is to arrive later. However I have been suffering dreadfully since yesterday with hay fever. My eyes are so sore and scratchy with it too. This now means a couple of months with no eye make up because I rub my eyes too much. Oh the joys of having summer but having to cope with hay fever!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> It's a nice morning this morning though I think the rain is to arrive later. However I have been suffering dreadfully since yesterday with hay fever. My eyes are so sore and scratchy with it too. This now means a couple of months with no eye make up because I rub my eyes too much. Oh the joys of having summer but having to cope with hay fever!



Cat! Help is at hand!!!! My eyes burn during hay fever but I saw this on tv & since buying it the itchy burning has stopped
Optrex soothing eye drops for itchy eyes.
I found it in wilkinsons for ?4 as boots don't have it in yet


----------



## Cat1964 (May 9, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Cat! Help is at hand!!!! My eyes burn during hay fever but I saw this on tv & since buying it the itchy burning has stopped
> Optrex soothing eye drops for itchy eyes.
> I found it in wilkinsons for ?4 as boots don't have it in yet



Thanks Laura, yesterday is the first day my eyes have been bothering me. I had eyeliner on and thought it was that but soon realised it was the hayfever. I'm pretty miserable this morning too. My eyes are sore still and I haven't stopped sneezing since I got up. No eye make up today  It wears me down when it's this bad I was so tired by the time I left work. I shall definitely invest in the Optrex though.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Thanks Laura, yesterday is the first day my eyes have been bothering me. I had eyeliner on and thought it was that but soon realised it was the hayfever. I'm pretty miserable this morning too. My eyes are sore still and I haven't stopped sneezing since I got up. No eye make up today  It wears me down when it's this bad I was so tired by the time I left work. I shall definitely invest in the Optrex though.



Awwww cat *hug* I'm sure you don't need make up to look pretty. I've stopped wearing make up as I take 30 - 40 mins to do it all properly


----------



## Redkite (May 9, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> It's a nice morning this morning though I think the rain is to arrive later. However I have been suffering dreadfully since yesterday with hay fever. My eyes are so sore and scratchy with it too. This now means a couple of months with no eye make up because I rub my eyes too much. Oh the joys of having summer but having to cope with hay fever!


Oh dear - I heard it's going to be a bad year for hayfever sufferers because the cold start to Spring delayed the pollinating trees such as Silver Birches, so now these are seeding just as the grass pollen season is getting underway, bit of a double whammy.  Perhaps a bit of rain will damp things down and ease your symptoms?


----------



## Cat1964 (May 9, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Oh dear - I heard it's going to be a bad year for hayfever sufferers because the cold start to Spring delayed the pollinating trees such as Silver Birches, so now these are seeding just as the grass pollen season is getting underway, bit of a double whammy.  Perhaps a bit of rain will damp things down and ease your symptoms?



Actually no the rain does nothing for me apart from sometimes making it a bit worse!!!! We had a beautiful Tuesday, such a lovely day, sun splitting the trees and I must have only sneezed about 3 or 4 times all day. Sneezed all day yesterday and so far this morning it hasn't let up!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 9, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Awwww cat *hug* I'm sure you don't need make up to look pretty. I've stopped wearing make up as I take 30 - 40 mins to do it all properly



I scare people without make up!!!! But thanks for the hug, much appreciated before I head out o work


----------



## AlisonM (May 9, 2013)

Runny eyes, sniffles, itches? Yup, hayfever season is here again. Such joy!


----------



## muddlethru (May 9, 2013)

Lizard                  Went for papers this morning and got blown over,mind you there isn't much of me so a puff of wind would do it. It's really blowing a gale with  the tents and caravans in the campsites  really trying to anchor everything down.I do feel for them as we have been there in the past. Older now so like a bit more comfort in this lovely old farmhands cottage with walls two and a half feet thick.We had power cut at lunchtime so made sandwiches and had to force ourselves to wash it all down with wine.


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> Lizard                  Went for papers this morning and got blown over,mind you there isn't much of me so a puff of wind would do it. It's really blowing a gale with  the tents and caravans in the campsites  really trying to anchor everything down.I do feel for them as we have been there in the past. Older now so like a bit more comfort in this lovely old farmhands cottage with walls two and a half feet thick.We had power cut at lunchtime so made sandwiches and had to force ourselves to wash it all down with wine.



Sorry to hear how you had to suffer all that wine!  I definitely know what it's like trying to hold down a tent in strong winds, little worse, except if it's pouring down as well!

When I went for my run this morning it was a bit breezy, but just been out now to the shops and I'm worn out, the wind is so blustery!  And it's cold too!


----------



## AlisonM (May 9, 2013)

It's positively springlike here today.


----------



## Steff (May 9, 2013)

Great today wind and drizzle, no coat everyone at work said ain't you cold stef lol course I'm not


----------



## Cat1964 (May 10, 2013)

Well it's sunny here at the moment but a wee bit cold. However my hayfever is no better, I was miserable all day yesterday with it. I'm not long up and sitting here sniffing big time and my eyes are streaming. Oh the joys.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 10, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Well it's sunny here at the moment but a wee bit cold. However my hayfever is no better, I was miserable all day yesterday with it. I'm not long up and sitting here sniffing big time and my eyes are streaming. Oh the joys.



It's been raining here cat & doesn't look like it's going to be a good day but it's Friday (and I have one of my bargain price dresses on)


----------



## Cat1964 (May 10, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> It's been raining here cat & doesn't look like it's going to be a good day but it's Friday (and I have one of my bargain price dresses on)



Ah the rain has to reach here too Laura. Pleased you're getting to wear your new dresses too


----------



## muddlethru (May 12, 2013)

Oh for goodness sake where has the sun gone. It's raining and cold and the fog horns have been going most of the time to-day. Spent most of our holiday indoors, might just as well stayed at home. Ho hum, to-morrow is another day so maybe just maybe the sun won't be so coy.


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> Oh for goodness sake where has the sun gone. It's raining and cold and the fog horns have been going most of the time to-day. Spent most of our holiday indoors, might just as well stayed at home. Ho hum, to-morrow is another day so maybe just maybe the sun won't be so coy.



Hope you manage to get some sunshine tomorrow  A bit dull and grey here, but at least it's not freezing so I suppose that's something. Mind you, we are nearly in the middle of May and it feels like Spring has only just arrived.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

Been another windy dull day yay


----------



## Donald (May 12, 2013)

Dull and wet here Booooo


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Can't believe the Countryfile forecast is predicting temps of 9-12 degrees this week, rain snow and frost


----------



## Cat1964 (May 12, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Can't believe the Countryfile forecast is predicting temps of 9-12 degrees this week, rain snow and frost



I just read an article in the online Metro that says forecasters are saying the remainder of May will probably be wet nd cold and tht there's no sign of any heat wave in the long range weather forecast.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

What's the problem that's great news, means I can work in comfort without getting home all sweaty, with a nasty heat rash....being it on for me


----------



## Cat1964 (May 12, 2013)

I can see your point Steff but here in Scotland the best day we had this year was Tuesday.....one nice day in how long???? If we had nice summers the winters wouldn't feel quite as bad.


----------



## Mark T (May 12, 2013)

Brrr!  It's cold.

We came back to 15 deg C cloud and rain having had a solid week of 20 - 24 deg C in Vancouver (well, it was 7 deg C when we landed at Gatwick).

Although I agree with Steff, it's much nicer to have a moderate comfortable heat then a blistering one that puts you in a rash (or more usually makes my wifes feet swell up).


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Brrr!  It's cold.
> 
> We came back to 15 deg C cloud and rain having had a solid week of 20 - 24 deg C in Vancouver (well, it was 7 deg C when we landed at Gatwick).
> 
> Although I agree with Steff, it's much nicer to have a moderate comfortable heat then a blistering one that puts you in a rash (or more usually makes my wifes feet swell up).



Hope you all had a great time Mark


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2013)

I would just life to return to 4 seasons.    Weather you could expect.

None of this s*I*e we have now - grey, wet, then 1 hour of sun, back to wet, windy

May and I am still wearing what I wore in the 'winter'.

Spring, Ha!    Summer, I doubt it


----------



## muddlethru (May 13, 2013)

At last the sun  came out this morning so walked down to the lighthouse in a fierce wind and had a guided tour up the light house,very interesting. Got back to cottage just before it rained AGAIN.


----------



## AlisonM (May 13, 2013)

We've had sun and rain at the same time today, and it's freezing again. The wind nearly cut me in half when I went out earlier.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2013)

Grey cold and miserable here again today


----------



## Redkite (May 13, 2013)

Yes it's freezing here too.  I took off the winter duvets at the weekend so we are currently freezing at nighttime, but it's May for goodness sake!  Tempted to put the heating back on, but maybe I should staple last quarter's bill over the switch to stop myself


----------



## LeeLee (May 13, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Yes it's freezing here too.  I took off the winter duvets at the weekend so we are currently freezing at nighttime, but it's May for goodness sake!  Tempted to put the heating back on, but maybe I should staple last quarter's bill over the switch to stop myself


The heating is tempting, but I'm making do with the hot water bottle for now.


----------



## Highlander (May 13, 2013)

Just back from ten days in Malta, 23 - 28c most days.  Then back to the Highlands, cold and wet.   The heating is on and we have just had a take away as we are both still exhausted after spending nearly seven hours at Gatwick yesterday.  Roll on summer!  The heating is on as well.


----------



## HOBIE (May 13, 2013)

We had huge hale stones today


----------



## Steff (May 13, 2013)

So today was grand strong wind and Gray skies . .


----------



## Mark T (May 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> So today was grand strong wind and Gray skies . .


At least it seemed to get the washing mostly dry - that saved us from having to have the tumble dryer on all day (still trying to get through 10 days worth of washing).


----------



## rossi_mac (May 13, 2013)

windy down here too and a few spots of rain, drove to the city of london today was outside all day but only had tee shirt and light jacket, and was standing in the shadow of buildings all day, must take more clothes tomorrow was a bit cold!


----------



## LeeLee (May 14, 2013)

Just filled the kettle so I can fill my hot water bottle.


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2013)

Rained all day was the best feeling ever lol


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 14, 2013)

Unfortunately the weather forcast was correct 
This morning was a bit showery, the afternoon was a different matter altogether. Very heavy rain and gail force winds and cold with it.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 14, 2013)

I love working outside when we have such gorgeous days in may, not!

Just watched the longish weather forcast for rest of May & June, apart from them saying every other line well it could all change, they are saying rain, at seasonal averages only, but seemed to talk only about rain showers and prolonged rain! Oh and cold easterly winds and below average temps, marvelous! 

Hope you all enjoyed the summer, I forgotten what I did with it I was have such fun the time flew away!


----------



## Casper (May 14, 2013)

Hail, rain, thunder forecast for tomorrowm

But as I will be in 'sunny Whitley Bay, ' I won't notice (not)


----------



## muddlethru (May 16, 2013)

Yesterday lots of sunshine so went to Portleven but as the wind wa perishing didn't stay too long. We did have a nice lunch there before going to Helston where it was not so draughty. Sat in the sunshine watching a bowls match,what a treat to bask in the sunshine out of the wind. To-day more lovely sunshine , if only the chilly wind would let up but never mind it is such a joy to have blue skies and sunshine. Unfortunately it has come a bit late as our two weeks have drawn to a close so we wend our way back to Hampshire and home to-morrow.


----------



## AlisonM (May 16, 2013)

It's been lovely here too, but cold in the wind. One of my neighbours reckons that because we had all the good weather in March and April the last two years, it'll be the other way this year and next month will be great. I'm not sure how she figured that out though, examining the entrails probably.


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2013)

muddlethru said:


> Yesterday lots of sunshine so went to Portleven but as the wind wa perishing didn't stay too long. We did have a nice lunch there before going to Helston where it was not so draughty. Sat in the sunshine watching a bowls match,what a treat to bask in the sunshine out of the wind. To-day more lovely sunshine , if only the chilly wind would let up but never mind it is such a joy to have blue skies and sunshine. Unfortunately it has come a bit late as our two weeks have drawn to a close so we wend our way back to Hampshire and home to-morrow.



Good to hear you have been able to enjoy some sunshine  It's a bit chilly here in Hampshire too, with a fair bit of blue sky and sunshine


----------

